# Happy Tails Sussex in Bognor Regis Dog walking and pet sitting



## happytailssussex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone

Just to let everyone know about my business....I am a dog walker and pet sitter in Bognor Regis area. I have owned the business since 2009 but have been on maternity leave to have my daughter, I am now back up and running and now more spaces for new customers 

Our pet sitting and dog walking services are currently available in Littlehampton, Yapton, Middleton-On-Sea, Felpham and Bognor Regis. If your area is not listed please contact us as we may be able to facilitate your needs (please note, an additional fuel charge may apply).

When you book pet sitting services with Happy Tails you can relax and be confident in the knowledge that your pet is being extremely well looked after within the comfort of their own home.

Please call 07779511441 for more details, email [email protected], or visit my website happytailssussex.co.uk - Welcome.

Kirsti


----------

